# [Video] COLL U1 + U2



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there,

This is my first video. I'm studying the COLLs. Some are really not easy to execute, so I search new ways to execute popular algorithms. Here are two I discovered yesterday. I don't know if they're already known and efficient. At least, I'm satisfied whit them. Hope you'll like them.






COLL U1 : (x') M' U' (R2 U2' (r' F r) U2 R2) (r' F2 R)
COLL U2 : (x) (R' B2' R) (U' R' U) B2' (U' R U)


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 3, 2011)

First one.
(R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R)


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> First one.
> (R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R)


 
This is T1, not U1, I believe.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh wow, just don't listen to me. I'm dumb. Sorry for polluting your thread with stupidity xP


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Cool Frog is correct, your first case can be solved with the alg he posted, and most people prefer that.


Nope, they're different cases.
Cool Frog's is for a non-moving T and Pyjam's is a U that swaps the "headlights".

R' (Y perm) R and F (Y perm) F' are nice algs for the first case.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 3, 2011)

for the first one: R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U x

I don't use COLL if I get the second case because the only algs I know for it aren't that great.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Nope, they're different cases.
> Cool Frog's is for a non-moving T and Pyjam's is a U that swaps the "headlights".


Thank you, young lady!


----------



## Egide (Apr 3, 2011)

For your COLL U2 l use this alg U R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F'


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> For your COLL U2 l use this alg U R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F'


 
wow, that's an awesome alg. I might as well share the really nice OH alg I use for it. btw, I use my right hand so it's kinda L heavy. L' U2 L U2 R U2 L' U2 L U2 R'


----------



## Athefre (Apr 3, 2011)

I still prefer FR2U'L'UR2U'LUF'.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> For your COLL U2 l use this alg U R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F'


 
Interesting, never thought of using that commutator.

Anyway I use R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R'. My best is 1.18 with it


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> For your COLL U2 l use this alg U R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F'


 
Sorry, I don't understand. It's exactly the kind of alg I want to avoid: long, hard to memorize, and impossible to execute. Not for me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2011)

for U2:

(r' L') D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 r 
or
x' U2 R2 U' r2' D R2 D' r2 U'


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 3, 2011)

if anyone has a nice alg for the case and it's mirror I'd appreciate it: R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F'


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2011)

ErikJ said:


> if anyone has a nice alg for the case and it's mirror I'd appreciate it: R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F'


 
r U R' U' L' U R U' l U R' U R U2 R' and inverse/mirror. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## ryo (Apr 4, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> For your COLL U2 l use this alg U R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F'


 
I use this one too, it's my favorite (sub 1.5 seconds) but for this case I also know :
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'
and
x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 l


----------



## Athefre (Apr 4, 2011)

ErikJ said:


> if anyone has a nice alg for the case and it's mirror I'd appreciate it: R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F'


 
I use L'U2RU'R'U2LU'L'URU'M' and it's inverse for COLL.


----------



## Egide (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys just found a very fast alg for the COLL U1 case R U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R2 hope you enjoy it as much as l do


----------



## deadalnix (Apr 5, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> Hey guys just found a very fast alg for the COLL U1 case R U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R2 hope you enjoy it as much as l do


 
Looks awful read on the post. Looks wonderful executed on the cube  Adopted !


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> Hey guys just found a very fast alg for the COLL U1 case R U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R2 hope you enjoy it as much as l do


That's the same ZBLL as R' (Y perm) R


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 5, 2011)

Speaking of R' yperm R:

R U' R' U R U' y' r' U' R U' R' U' r B2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 6, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> Hey guys just found a very fast alg for the COLL U1 case R U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R2 hope you enjoy it as much as l do


 
It really lacks style if I may, but it looks quite efficient for both COLL U1 and PLL Y.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 8, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> For your COLL U2 l use this alg U R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F'


 
Interesting :
U2 = U (R U R2 U' R') F (R U R2 U' R') F'
T4 = F (R U R2 U' R') F' (R U R2 U' R') U'

With my alg :
U2 = (R' B2' R) (U' R' U) B2' (U' R U)
T4 = (U' R' U) B2' (U' R U) (R' B2' R)

Both sound pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## Egide (Apr 8, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## Egide (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi guys just found this alg and it's really fast so l thought l'd share it R' U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' R


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 17, 2011)

FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F' is less moves. Should be faster?


----------



## deadalnix (Apr 18, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F' is less moves. Should be faster?


 
Yes it is faster. The only problem I can is that it isn't solving the right case. But who cares anyway ?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 18, 2011)

deadalnix said:


> The only problem I can is that it isn't solving the right case.


 
Invert it.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 18, 2011)

> Yes it is faster. The only problem I can is that it isn't solving the right case. But who cares anyway ?



It does solve the same case bro. Test it first.


----------



## deadalnix (Apr 18, 2011)

FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F'
FR2U'L'UR2U'LUF'

Sure it does, if you say so . . .

kirjava > Yes, The reverts does the job, but as a lot of U that doesn't fit quite well. Anyway, still an interesting option.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 18, 2011)

deadalnix said:


> kirjava > Yes, The reverts does the job, but as a lot of U that doesn't fit quite well


 
totally my fault


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 18, 2011)

> Sure it does, if you say so . . .



The alg I presented was an alternative to Tissycuber's alg.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2011)

I like tissycuber's alg more, since EPLL is easily predicted with a pure 3-cycle like that.


----------

